#  Alternativmedizin >   Alternative Heilmethoden für die Psyche...und vieles mehr... >

## Reina

***************Alternative Heilmethode für die Psysche*************  
Hier habe ich eine Liste mit altenativen Heilmethoden. Es gibt eine Menge mehr..aber diese hier finde ich schon ok... 
Vor allem eine gesunde Ernährung, frische Luft, Bewegung oder Sport, und unentbehrlich viel Flüssigkeit trinken (Mineralwasser, natriumarm, reicht vollkommen):  http://was-wir-essen.de/index.cfm  
1 AUTOGENES TRAINING. http://www.neuro24.de/autogenes_training.htm  
2 KINESIOLOGIE: http://www.kinesiologenliste.info/  
3 HOMÖOPATHIE: http://www.globulissimo.de/homoeopat...e-probleme.htm  http://www.globulissimo.de/homoeopat...phabetisch.htm  http://www.simillimum.net/Homeo.Home.index.htm 
Diese ist aber noch besser! 
Symptom eingeben --> Homöopathische Mittel finden  http://xn--homopathische-mittel-find...=symptome&nr=a   
4 BLÜTEN-ESSENZEN THERAPIE: http://www.bach.blueten.de.vu/ http://www.bachbluetentest.de/  http://www.bachessences.com/2001.htm  http://www.xn--bachblten-finden-ozb....ction=symptome  http://www.gwx.de/cgi-bin/forum/yabb/YaBB.pl  
5 HYPNOSE: http://www.meg-hypnose.de/index.php?id=222#355  
6 ANTHROPOSOPHISCHE MEDIZIN: Medizin: http://www.anthroposophische-aerzte.de/  
7 CRANIOSACRALE THERAPIE: http://www.therapeuten.de/therapien/craniosacral.htm  
8 Immer gut und als Unterstützung: PYSCHOTHERAPIE: bei einen guten Therapeuten (leider sehr schwer zu finden) http://www.therapie.de/  
9 Eine MUTTER KIND KUR, immer gut für Mamas, die sich entspannen wollen: http://www.mutter-kind.de/  
10 FAMILIENAUFSTELLUNG: http://www.bert-hellinger.de/deutsch/index.html  
11 Hier noch eine wichtige Website: http://www.panik-attacken.de/  
12 MAGNETFELDTHERAPIE: http://www.magnetfeldtherapie-world....ldtherapie.htm  
13 OSTEOPATHIE: http://www.osteopathie.de/indexosteo.html  
14 CHIROPRAKTIK: http://www.chiropraktik-bund.de/Chiropraktiker.htm  
15 AKUPUNKTUR: http://www.akupunktur.de/akupunktur/aerzte.htm  http://www.daegfa.de/Patientenportal...ressionen.aspx  
16 Nährstoffmangel kann auch Depris verursachen: Hierfür wäre ein großes Blutbild hilfreich.  http://www.vitamin-info.at/psyche_vitamine.htm  http://www.acibas.net/acibas.shtml  http://www.biologie.de/biowiki/Orthomolekulare_Medizin 
17 Unter - oder Überfunktion der Schilddrüse kann auch Depris und Co. verursachen: http://www.allgemeinarzt-online.de/schilddrse.0.html  
18 Hormoschwankungen können auch vieles anrichten. Ich habe es selbst erfahren und erleben dürfen. Hier zwei wichtige Links:  http://www.psychosoziale-gesundheit....enstruell.html  http://www.hormonselbsthilfe.de/  
19 Sich informieren ist unentbehrlich. Hier eine Website mit vielen Infos zu seelischer Erkrankungen:  http://www.psychosoziale-gesundheit.net/index.html  
20 Hier eine sehr wichtige Website zu Pharmaka vor, während und nach der Schwangerschaft http://www.frauen-und-psychiatrie.de/  
Das wichtigste ist, immer nach der Ursache der Symptome zu forschen, so kann man gezielt Stimmungsschwankungen, Depressionen, Ängste behandeln und heilen...

----------


## susi_lustig

Hier habe ich noch eine schön Homöopathie Seite gefunden *Globuli zum Abnehmen - Homöopathie Globuli Liste - Anwendung und Dosierung Globuli zum Abnehmen*

----------


## AnneBerger

Ich habe auch noch eine super Chiropraktiker Seite gefunden: Chiropraktik Berlin

----------

